# Partition problem after Operation Failed



## RoboX (Jun 29, 2020)

I had a problem on a disk following a partitioning operation done with kde partition manager.
It is a 256GB SSD that already contains some partitions including, the main one, from about 165 GB on which a Windows 10 is installed with some software and data, but most of it empty.
The operation had to resize this main partition of 165 gb (dev / sda4 in the photo) by about 20GB, which it managed to do, but it slowed down a lot on the movement of this new partition. At some point the operation gave an error and stopped.
Now I find this new partition (unallocated - unknown - from 19.53GB in the photo) which was still needed, but the main partition, correctly resized to 144GB, always turns out to be dev / sda4 but as unknown and therefore no longer as ntsf. So, I can no longer use this partition, nor to start the present windows, nor above all to read it to recover some present data.

Do you know if there is a way to restore this partition as functional or at least as readable to make a copy and paste of some data of a folder?


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 30, 2020)

Active@ Partition Recovery / Active@ Undelete / TestDisk / Acronis RecoveryExpert


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 1, 2020)

GParted usually does a pretty good job except NTFS disks are a very weird animal. In fact, before I completely switched to just Linux and still dual-booted, I kept my RAID-5 a NTFS disk because I had all of my important stuff there, but one day Windows decided to fall over and die without properly unmounting the RAID-5 and it turned into a royal headache to fix a single bit that needed to be flipped to allow the partition to be mounted again.

So, the moral of the story is to always backup your data before screwing with partition tables. In fact, you should keep your stuff backed up all the time because you never know when something will just flat out explode.

You can try out some of the tools that Regen suggested, but if this were me I'd be kicking myself if I didn't have a backup.


----------

